# Official Tough Enough Discussion Thread 4/11



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The intense USA reality series “WWE Tough Enough” is moving to Mondays at 8/7 CT, right before Raw. This week, John Cena stops by to offer his advice and the courage of the contestants is pushed to the limit, before one of them gets sent home.

Discuss.​


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Will be nice to see Cena in a less scripted atmosphere on TV. Hopefully this episode can deliver as much as the first but I doubt it. The first one was just too golden to be topped.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh shit, this is going to be phenomenal. 

Never seen Cena in a role like this. Will be very interesting to see if he goes hard.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't wait for this, last week was awesome.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait. Cena should be good.

That dude from jersey is hilarious though :lmao


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Austin to eliminated contestant: "You just don't have the passion for our business. I mean, what is your favorite match?"

Eliminated contestant: "My favorite match? I'd probably have to say Alex Riley vs. Percy Watson!"

Austin: "WHO!?fpalm"

Seriously though, I'm loving the show. Can't wait for tonight.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I bet Cena will be in-character, sadly.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

I've seen previews. He's who he really is, but he is pretty much is what he is on TV.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Rop3 said:


> I bet Cena will be in-character, sadly.


I'm guessing you didn't see The Rock in the previews? The guy couldn't be more in character. Kind of lame really.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Should be good! 

Cena: Hi guys, I'm here to give you advices to become a WWE Superstar.
Austin: Anyone who will listen to this piece of garbage will be eliminated.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

It's weird, I'm looking forward to seeing Cena on Tough Enough but that's not what bugs me.

I just remembered that Cena was actually advertised for a short time to be appearing on one of the early episode of NXT Season One to be doing exactly the same as he is on TE. Just really wanted to see what Cena would have said to Barrett and the group back then lol.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Last week was very good, I'm looking forward to watching this but I'm going to have to wait a few weeks before I watch it :/


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I actually want to see Tough Enough more than Raw.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't wait, hope it's as good as last week.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> It's weird, I'm looking forward to seeing Cena on Tough Enough but that's not what bugs me.
> 
> I just remembered that Cena was actually advertised for a short time to be appearing on one of the early episode of NXT Season One to be doing exactly the same as he is on TE. Just really wanted to see what Cena would have said to Barrett and the group back then lol.


I thought I was the only one who remembered that. I wanted to hear what he would say too.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> I thought I was the only one who remembered that. I wanted to hear what he would say too.


I was starting to think it didn't actually happen, thanks for letting me put my mind at rest lol.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Really enjoyed last weeks, hope this weeks is just as good


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wanting to watch TE more than raw myself.
at this point the road to watching future superstars
is more interesting than most supserstars on tv now,


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I just hope Cena comes in with his theme playing and poses.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking forward to tonight's Tough Enough, hopefully Cena will not be stupid and stay out of Austin's way


----------



## andy-500 (Jun 29, 2010)

Whats the possibility of a stream appearing for us UK viewers?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

im actually looking forward to this more then raw also


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot its starting!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill DeMott


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Bring it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This theme song is the only thing even remotely negative about this show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Afro has already lost lol.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Booker T with his Black Snow voice


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I like the intro


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

'find them nuts' :lmao

this is a great show


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

lol bawls busted


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow DeMott is really on this kid


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

skidmards looking weak


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

"He's gonna have to find those nuts, or.... find out where he left em'." 

wtf does that mean? haha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Think any of those 18-30 year old guys in the ring are going to tell Cena he sucks to his face?

I'd wager not.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I hope part of Cena's participation is showing them how to take a stunner.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Ryan really looks like a young Christian.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

cena in a normal shirt


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope Skidmarks makes it, so he can debut with a Tony Little gimmick.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

xhbkx said:


> Ryan really looks like a young Christian.


thats not a good thing.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Man, what does he have against Ryan?


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

The Striker said:


> I hope Skidmarks makes it, so he can debut with a *Tony Little gimmick*.


LMAO


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> I hope part of Cena's participation is showing them how to take a stunner.


I like the way you think!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skidmarks = Clay Matthews


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Trish going to feel him up


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

matt cross ftw


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The spot guy can't show emotion. Shocking.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Trish going to feel him up





Good call, she went for the semi-discreet bicep massage. :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was hoping Stone Cold would ride in on a motorcycle every week. lol


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

i like lukes step on back elbow drop


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena won't get in their faces


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think Luke will win the whole thing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at looking at Austin after being asked that question.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GIVE 'ER ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Aw, John's here to learn too. I get it now.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jersey guy slamming Miss USA....yeah


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Cena won't get in their faces





Which is a good thing, they have enough in your face trainers. Need a few people like Trish and guests like Cena to provide the positive morale.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Skidmarks playing Austin's theme :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Damnit John Cena can never let me shine! Rima's my future wife fucker!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Luke = mini Randy Orton


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like we have our first Tough Enough gay couple.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

he doesn't complete him, they aren't as close as Kane and Big SHow


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Of course Cena is just going to come in and be Mr. Nice Guy. 

So far I want Matt Cross to win but thats just because Ive seen a lot of his videos and would love to see him in the WWE. 

I hate Jeremiah Riggs since i see him as more of a Reality Show whore since he was on one of those shitty VH1 Dating shows.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Looks like we have our first Tough Enough gay couple.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I mark for Skidmarks.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

he has a girlfriend?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

why is everyone picking on him :lmao


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

what a pussy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

There's NO CRYING IN TOUGH ENOUGH.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

someone get this man a tampoon


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Skidmarks is going home tonight


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

skidmarks.....such a pussy


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

bye skidmarks


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao wash bill's underwear


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Washing Bill's underwear? Dear god... give me the jumping out of a plane.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I mark for the attack dogs


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"On my command, you will haul ass towards that checkered flag."

God I love Austin :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why does DeMott run this?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Attack dogs have more charisma than 95% of the heels in the WWE.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao Austin!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao fucking Austin


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

lol at Austin laughing at these poor folks


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
carrying the dog while skipping


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

2 dogs huh?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

lucky bastard


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lmfao, austin cheering the dog


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I see skidmark going home.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA DEMOTT


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

dropped like my grade point average hhahahahahaha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Skidmarks is fail lol.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

he no sold the dog


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

is Demott making up words and phrases, "ass over tea kettle" wtf!?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Or not.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YEAH SKIDMARKS!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao i'm really hating skidmark


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

demott fucking hates skidmarks


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol. Austin cheering for them to go down.

Was awesome that Erik dragged the dog to the finish.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

DeMott/Skidmarks next tag champs


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Man that dog wants to bang Rima too.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Eric skip[ping with a dog + luke running at full tilt with a dog == win. 

Shaddup Rima.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bill Demott running at me at full speed = yikes.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)

I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This show is awesome! :lmao


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Fuck Bill would squash me


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)
> 
> I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


life lesson on "courage"


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)
> 
> I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


This show is about courage this week


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)
> 
> I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


The theme of the show is "courage." Cena gave them a talk about courage and this dog thing is testing their's


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd bite Rima twice to.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)
> 
> I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


Showing no fear.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I have been thoroughly entertained thus far. Loving this.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)
> 
> I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


showing courage and not to fear anything, at least thats what I think Austin said, I was busy laughing


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)
> 
> I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


To show them the fear of the hit is usually worse then the actual hit


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)
> 
> I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


Sometimes being afraid of the hit is worse than the hit.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha I'm liking Bill this week "dropping like my grade point average"


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)
> 
> I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


Austin said the exercise was based around the premise that "sometimes being afraid of the hit is worse than the hit itself".


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> What was the explanation for why they're doing this?(I started watching late)
> 
> I don't get how dogs biting u in the ass translate to anything in "sports entertainment"


It was a test of courage or something, to show them that the fear of taking the hit was worse than the hit itself and also to see could take a hit and keep going from what I gathered.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steve Austin rooting for the dogs made that far better than it should have been.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Hate american TV adverts every 5 fucking minutes


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Johnny Cash's licensing royalties must be through the roof these days.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This show is great


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ohhhh shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rima will be in the bottom 3, but can't see them sending her home.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rima is in trouble.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill DeMott wants favors now...


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Demott ready to bang Rima!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

even I'm scared when Stone Cold comes through those doors, imagine how they feel


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Rima Skidmarks an Cross but it will prob change


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bill Demott will fuck Skidmark up.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Donny Osmond is a bad motherfucker.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

first time Bill DeMott squashing somebody since Funaki back on SD


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, Bill's gonna fuck Rima up!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck her up!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bill looks like he enjoys his work.

He's going to kill Rima.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can he please powerslam that fucking weave next?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

FUck...made myself stop. THIS i can have my girl watch.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I hate this Michelle bitch.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

She took that like a SOB! :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"She took that like a son of a bitch, didn't she?" :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Did I just see Bill give a little hump to Rima when she was getting up?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PUT EM IN A BODY BAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

that was the most excercise Bill did in a while...


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Did I just see Bill give a little hump to Rima when she was getting up?


:lmao Yup!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Man, I don't think I could take one of those.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope the final challenge is for them to have to take a Stunner and see who can oversell it the best. 

Rock is the reigning champion.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> that was the most excercise Bill did in a while...


And he didn't get gassed. I smell a comeback :side:


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> that was the most excercise Bill did in a while...


He's a beast. That took a hell of a lot of stamina.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sure those kids didn't find Bill too humorous while doing that particular exercise!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hajduk1911 said:


> that was the most excercise Bill did in a while...


they probably just edited to looks brief

Probably took him an hour of wheezing between charges


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh Trish...


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Kazz said:


> Oh Trish...


I would


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Poor Skidmark.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skidmark = goof

Bill might want to kill him


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hes a goof :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Uh-oh, Cross is going home.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Or sleep with Johnny Ace.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

There wasn't much for Matt to show when you were up against Ortons son.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Matt might go home...he might protect himself in the final three


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

no shock there


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bye bye Skidmarks


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bye, Skidmark.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Somebody's ass is going home!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Skidmark has to go, but he provides comedy


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Michelle is a fool.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

and dont say your favourite match is melina vs alicia fox


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Skidmarks better go home, he deserves to


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol @ Matt getting exposed for something he's been lacking his whole career


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SHE SAID WRESTLE SHE IS GUNNA B FIRED


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KITD said:


> and dont say your favourite match is melina vs alicia fox


:lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Mickael is a fool too.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I hate this Mickael dude.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Matt's the next Bryan.

A few weeks from now we'll be seeing him choking Trish's tie.

PATC (Parents Against Tie-Choking) have their stationary ready!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damn, they really hate skidmarks


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skidmarks to TNA, FCW if he is lucky 

btw, that segment makes me think he is staying


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

that maven guy annoys me


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mickael is a Jersey Shore reject douchebag.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

dont know his name but baldy is a prized cunt


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bye skidmark imo.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

And Ryan gains my respect after that Jersey remark. Can't stand the fucktards from there that somehow manage to get on TV.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Mikael's the greatest troll on the show :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stone Cold: Wats your favorite match?

R-truth vs Primo..........


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> btw, that segment makes me think he is staying


Of course he is after that segment!


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Maven's gonna win this again


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF, career over?


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

edge retiring yeah soon but not tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Skidmarks > Maven


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The guy from Nelson has to go. I hate his face.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Edge O_O wtf?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Something tells me that Skidmarks is going, but I hope that it's Matt.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh cool they already made up the XXVIII graphics. Looks pretty cool.

All right WHAT THE HOLY FUCK CAREER OVER?

Oh hey Tough Enough's back on.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Edge career over? what the fuck?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a hideous pantsuit Rima is wearing there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt Cross- Holy Melba Toast.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Strong except when writing love letters to his girl.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Skidmarks don't give us that bullshit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Awesome.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't help but love Stone Cold


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

:lmao skidmark


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> What a hideous pantsuit Rima is wearing there.


That shit looked like something from the Mary Tyler Moore show!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Please fucking get rid of skidmarks


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

she is staying...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

skidmark has to go


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Austin is the fucking man


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

stone cold......you fucking rule


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

I fucking love Stone COld


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This segment of the show is officially the best 10 minutes of television weekly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Do you rub everyone the wrong way or is Bill DeMott an asshole?"



ROFL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Austin is starting to spaz :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

because Bill DeMott would kill him?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

lol wow.. loving this


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

skidmark is crying


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Austin is so awesome.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL AUSTIN IS GOD!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I wish Austin said IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT HER NAME IS!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Skidmark looks like he's about to cry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Not a good answer.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Heather Slater Jr. looks like he is about to cry again.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Stone Cold is a BOSS!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

the ringmaster character did suck


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

AUTSIN


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well this sucks for me, I forgot it started at 8 EST..


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess Austin isn't a fan of the ring master


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Spazzzz :lmao
I love it.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

woah Austin shootin...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

SCSA makes the show


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Stone Cold is fucking awesome on this.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Giving Austin his own show is the best thing this company has done in years.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The ringmaster sucks haha This is the best part of every show


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Epic Ringmaster reference.


And wow, Austin is tearing all 3 of them a new asshole at the same time.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh snap, austin kicking ass


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Amazing promo from Austin

So perfect for this show


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Matt Cross is the stereotypical Indy Wrestler to a *T!!!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh shit, Matt is going home.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Giving Austin his own show is the best things this company has done in years.


Amen.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol i don't think tough enough got the memo about the pg rating


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMFAO


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

LMAO THIS IS JUST TOO GOOS!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

damn cross is gone.

Woah.......

Was not expecting that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh shit


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh snap!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dream crushed.

Somewhere Austin Aries is laughing his ass off.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh damn, Matt's gone. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Fuck!


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Good, the vanilla midget is gone. Can't say it wouldn't have been nice to be rid of Miss USA though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He can't even show emotion when he's fucking eliminated.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He just didn't show any enthusiasm or emotion


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW, how is that idiot Skidmark still there.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

There is your first swerve of the season.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another Indy Star down the shoot.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to laugh. But I probably shouldn't. ARGH. Damn you compelling television.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No Matt, we won't ever see you again.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn,. and there goes my pick. Yet Skidmarks stays.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Austin's gonna go next week. This should be great!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

oh shit Matt's gone. Really dumb.

There's a thing called rising through the indies the normal way.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Melba toast is toast.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Austin's gonna whip some ass next week. OH HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

NoLeafClover said:


> WOW, how is that idiot Skidmark still there.





They want to keep their whipping boy for another week or two. Skidmark = RATINGS.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> lol i don't think tough enough got the memo about the pg rating


Austin stunned the TV Parental Guidelines representative before the show aired.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Really enjoying the show so far.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Permission to fail?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Austin has a great mind of the business. Can not agrue with his boot. The guy had no personality, no spark. 

And Austin in the ring with Luke next week.. bring it on! 

I love this show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Austin wrestling next week? fuck yes! Great show.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Disappointed he left, but we'll eventually see him in WWE, i think.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i think austin should give the person who is being sent home a stunner as a way of telling them.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

To the RAW thread everybody!


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

If that ugly black cihck from last week could get a FCW contract then Matt should for sure. I 'd really hope so.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt Cross blew it.

I just knew it. He blew it.

That's going to change him for the rest of his life, but I hope that's not in a bad way...


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Well at least M-Dogg 20 can say he was in a backyard wrestling video game 8 years ago or something :-\

Sucks, because he's a great guy and very talented... he better get an FCW contract

He missed his opportunity in Tough Enough, wasn't aggressive enough, too passive, didn't show his personality or flashes of brilliance in the ring... it's probably going to haunt him forever

Hope he keeps trying though


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Derek said:


> He can't even show emotion when he's fucking eliminated.


:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THIS is how you do programming RIGHT, WWE!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Those last 10 minutes were EPIC. Austin is the man!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Why not have Austin just come out of the next 2 hours and ask each superstar why they think they deserve to be there.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

This show is awesome. The best thing WWE has going right now in terms of holding interest. I know he's talented but the reasoning behind the boot was understandable.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Austin is the man, kind of sad Matt went but he showed little emotion even in the final 3. Though some of the stuff Stone Cold wants them to say wouldn't fly 

So what does the winner actually get? Becuase I have a feeling most of these 'losers' will get a FCW contract


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Austin still fucking has it! Put the belt on him ASAP!! Holy shit I haven't marked for an Austin promo like that in damn near 10 years!

Tough Enough is officially my favorite show on television.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I also think they'll sign everyone for at least a few months. This show did a crazy 2.5 cable rating last week. If it holds near that for the rest of the season it's just too much of a spotlight to let them go right away. Though maybe they won't care so much about the early (male) boots?


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

I missed much of this show due to it being on the same schedule as House. However, I did catch a few moments of the show. Cena being asked if there was anyone he wanted to face, which he looked right at Austin, who laughed. Then, Miss America asked Cena if he'd marry her and Cena turned her down. Miss America was turned down on a marriage proposal! I know it was in joking fashion, but Cena did not hesitate in his refusal. I was like, "Holy crap, Miss America just got burnt!"


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Bullshit elimination. Unbelievable.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He won the dog challenge and took the suplexes great. Why was he cut?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> He won the dog challenge and took the suplexes great. Why was he cut?


No personality and they thought he didn't show anything in the ring.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

if Dog keep holding the belt and begging austin give him one more chance he could have stayed. you can see Austin slowly hold the belt from him, austin was waiting for that moment and Austin could have send other guy home.

for characters/personality challange week i believe Maven 2.0 and Luke might be on bottom 3...Luke wanted to be like ric flair party drink all night and do great job in the ring but with alcohol and party it cost which Ric life fighting for alcohol addiction. Maven 2.0 been an ass took everyone down with stupid comments. imagine Maven 2.0 in WWE, he will recieve some heat from other guys in locker room and cause backstage problems.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not sure that begging is what Austin was looking for. Maybe confidence or desire... neither of which either of those guys showed at all. I'd be pretty surprised if skidmarks lasts much longer. At the very least, he's probably going to be in the "bottom three" every single week ;p


----------



## LaurentZai (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow... that was great. I would watch this show if it was just Austin verbally reaming people out in the ring for an hour straight. And all his points are so valid and true to each of them, while also sounding badass and cool. Epic.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

such a bullshit elimination Matt Cross did not deserve to go should of gave him 1 more chance felt bad for the guy especially when he was holding on to the belt when austin said he was eliminated


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

matt in indy for 9 years and doesn't show it, austin was expected more but he choose to stay safe and got kicked out....austin did say all of the training like taking bumps for last 2 week anyone can do it. is not all about the challange but all about what they do in TE. bring A+ game to tough enough. Have you seen Delete scence Cm PUNK and Matt? if not must watched >> http://www.usanetwork.com/series/toughenough/video/#v1317730

what austin said is life learning lesson for everyone in the business is be ready for chances all times, like Austin did it when he ready for that chance King Of The Ring 96. originally was belongs to HHH but due to MSG incident WWE gave it to Austin and he took it.


----------



## MilkshakeDiva (Apr 12, 2011)

I love this show and I love Stone Cold! Glad y'all like it, too!


----------



## greyknight90 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I've got nothing to add apart from the fact that I'm really impressed by this show. It's good entertainment and one of the more interesting reality shows on tv.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

LaurentZai said:


> Wow... that was great. I would watch this show if it was just Austin verbally reaming people out in the ring for an hour straight. And all his points are so valid and true to each of them, while also sounding badass and cool. Epic.


Yeh Austin is so real with everything he says too, it makes the show even more authentic. I LOL'd when the guy said "permission to say something" to him and Stonecold's reaction


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Skidmarks should have gone. Matt blew it when he asked for permission to talk RIGHT AFTER Austin busted his balls for playing it safe. What was he thinking?!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

RUNNN DAMNIT RUNNNNN RUNNNN RUN YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!!!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is how it should go: Sorry you're eliminated STUNNER! followed by glass shatters and a beer bath.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

I like how the girls get the same treatment as the guys. Knowing they aren't physically as strong.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope that bald guy gets his arse kicked.

Austin is amazing, missed Booker T though.

Edit: I can't imagine guys like David Otunga or Michael McGillicutty going through stuff like this for their contracts, just sayin'.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Loved the show again, Austin is superb at being the head trainer. 

Shame Matt has gone but he did blow it. I think Skidmarks should of definitely gone.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

jasonviyavong said:


> If that ugly black cihck.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

another great episode, stone cold is brilliant in his role, disappointed Matt went but can see the reasoning. Looking forward to next week and seeing stone cold in the ring


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

they clearly just want another very muscly bore of a wrestler! that is why matt got shown the door


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

I actually think it might come down to the wrestler chick and Miss USA


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Austin is god.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Koko B Ware said:


> I actually think it might come down to the wrestler chick and Miss USA


Yeah right. There will definitely be at least one lad in the final two.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Enjoying this show. Disappointed that Matt went out but he's probably not cut out to be a WWE Superstar. He's very entertaining in the ring but is probably a little bit too bland to be a big star, as many indy wrestlers are. He didn't stand out from the pack despite being the most experienced either.


----------



## LaurentZai (Feb 23, 2010)

Matt Cross makes Daniel Bryan look like the Rock in comparison. This isn't about who is the best in ring wrestler, it's the best total package for the WWE. And that guy doesn't have the spark.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Permission to say something?
Austin: You what? GOD DAMNNN.

:lmao Austin is the fucking man.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

If I was Matt, I'd take what Austin said to heart, and the next time I show up on some Indy shows, get loud and obnoxious. Be real, take what you want, don't ask.

He was told to step it up big time. He failed to do that in the biggest stage for him so far. I want to see if he can make up for that.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Samee said:


> Yeah right. There will definitely be at least one lad in the final two.



Bet yeah a fiver?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Miss USA is staying long that's for sure


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Matt definitely wasn't the worst, he might have deserved to go some others deserved to go just as much.

I think they were looking for an excuse to get rid of him for his lack of size.

Didn't understand why he didn't show off his high flying stuff though.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

amazing show again. fucking deep elimination.
austin was right when he said that rima could do the same as what matt has done.. he didnt show any character after he said thats what wrestlings about. and he totally flopped his oppurtunity. if he has it in him then this is a great lesson for him to realise where he is going wrong and step up.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Matt really should have gone out and shown his flying ability in his exhibition. And telling SCSA you are "waiting for an opportunity" is a death sentence. Although I really thought Matt should have gotten a few more days to prove he could cut it. The great thing about TE is now that Ariane is gone, anyone has a shot really.




Magsimus said:


> Edit: I can't imagine guys like David Otunga or *Michael McGillicutty* going through stuff like this for their contracts, just sayin'.



I would assume a guy who has spent his whole life in the business, and is the son of one of the greatest wrestlers of all time has gone through more than 4 weeks of being trained on a reality show.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

ChazThrasher said:


> they clearly just want another very muscly *bore of a wrestler*! that is why matt got shown the door


 Really? Matt was incredibly boring, he had no personality at all and seemed to take it all like a bitch


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Seemed to me like Matt just needed a bit more time to shine. I really thought they sent him to the bottom three to scare him and that was probably the case but he totally blew it talking to Austin. Still, Skidmarks should've been the one sent home.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Koko B Ware said:


> Bet yeah a fiver?


Willing to bet more than that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Samee said:


> Yeah right. There will definitely be at least one lad in the final two.


It'll be the guy who ran with the dog biting him. Dude parties like hell from what i've seen and still works hard. Jeremiah Riggs is his name according to the tough enough site. And he's got his gimmick too, as he's an MMA fighter apparently.


Rima Fakih has surprised me to be honest. I thought she would've been the stuck up obnoxious one. Apart from her sleeping in, there's nothing bad to say about her.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Watching Matt grip the belt when Austin went to take it from him was difficult to watch. You can tell Matt has the passion hidden deep down, but I don't know what his deal was. He gets the opportunity to show off what he's been doing in the indies for 9-10 years in a quick match, and what the hell does he do? Nothing. I'm thinking maybe it's because the other guy was green and Matt didn't know if he could work at his speed.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good show, Tough Enough is turning out to be great.

Miss USA will be on the show a while it seems, and strangely I want to see him get better and succeed. I like Jeremiah, and the pretty looking boy. Matt shouldn't have gone I don't think. He did act stupid with the 'permission to speak' stuff, and he should have shown off more in the match thing BUT he had a lot more to give. They elimination that girl last week because she didn't have the passion, yet you had this guy who clearly did and didn't give him another shot. Him trying to stop Austin taking the title belt was quite sad to see.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skidmarks needs to go next week.


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Skidmarks needs to go next week.


I thought he should've been gone this week. I don't care for Matt Cross either but the fact of the matter is, Skidmarks is a couple of weeks in and he's pretty much dying inside. I don't think he's fit for a WWE lifestyle if he cant spend a couple of weeks without his girlfriend


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Apparently next week somebody walks out of the competition and Austin will eliminate someone. That means two people are leaving next week.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> *Apparently next week somebody walks out* of the competition and Austin will eliminate someone. That means two people are leaving next week.




Where did you hear this?


I'd imagine Skidmarks or Afro are the most likely.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It was on the preview while watching WWE Superstars on WWE.com


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

I think skidmark will walk out, the whole he doesnt have what it takes stuff will drive him out.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skidmarks leaving will give Austin some kind of reaction. He picked Skidmarks over Matt Cross and if Skidmarks walks out I hope we see a Austin promo.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Skidmarks was on the verge of damn crying while Austin was ripping into Matt

good stuff


----------



## Heretic_Takeover (Sep 24, 2005)

what channel etc is this on in the UK?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so i am officially on the tough enough bandwagon after catching up on you-tube..this show is way better than NXT....austin is great in his role...can't wait for 2morrow nite's show.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

I loved the jab at his ringmaster (always thought the character sucked), but as Austin said it got his foot in the door for Wwf. He is a great host, he can dish out the advice but can take it himself. Elimination was a joke, but another entertaining week.


----------

